# Aircraft shot down near Rosenburg



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

I just saw a news feed where a local farmer near the fairgrounds in Rosenberg shot down a 12,000 RC airplane.......with a slingshot. He is in the fort Bend County jail for criminal mischief.

Not something you read about every day, but he must be a hell of a shot.


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

****.. they should give him a reward for being a sharpshooter


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=6278452


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SoClose said:


> ****.. they should give him a reward for being a sharpshooter


So, if I were to shoot the window out of your car, should I get a reward? You have any idea how expensive an RC plane is and how much work goes into building one?

Thank God the plane didnt come down into a car driving down the road!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This from the comments under the story posted...LOL

"anyone that buys a $12,000 plane, needs to have it shot down.....Nice shooting...the Joe Horn of RC planes"


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Don't care who you are, that is funny!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Beings how i have 8 rc airplane that i fly at a sanctioned field rented from harris county.. I would be filing charges in civil court today...


That fort bend airfield is a leagle flight zone and this man drove over there and shot it then got back in his truck and went back home...

what a jerk...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't sue the messenger... :cheers:


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I'd be willing to bet that he was out of his airspace. The cows were most likely losing weight.

I wonder what it looked like as it hit the ground and went..."BOING"

Biggie


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> I wonder what it looked like as it hit the ground and went..."BOING"
> 
> Biggie


I'd bet it looked like a $12000 pile of scrap as it hit the ground.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

What Haute quoted...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

there is just no love for the r/c aireoplane here...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I bet if I built one that would deploy baits or had a gun in it you guys would love it...


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I bet if I built one that would deploy baits or had a gun in it you guys would love it...


No way! It have to be a helicopter. Have you ever flown those??

Biggie


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I bet if I built one that would deploy baits or had a gun in it you guys would love it...


 That would be awesome!! While your at it, Could you work on one that delivers beer???


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Bigwater said:


> No way! It have to be a helicopter. Have you ever flown those??
> 
> Biggie


well no i havent flown a chopper.. but I am working on the next best thing to deployment...Its just ballanced on the floats right now, thier not attached yet..


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

GulfCoast02 said:


> That would be awesome!! While your at it, Could you work on one that delivers beer???


Yea, fetch me up some beer...Shiner Bock if you please. On a serious note. I dont think the guy should have shot it down (if he actually did). He should have had the police come out and show them that they were flying out of the designated area (if they actually were). I do think that I wish I was there to witness that shot. Must have been pretty spectacular to everyone except the owner and to him.....sorry for you loss.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Pretty daggon funny!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I have to agree that $12K for a RC airplane is a bit rediculous. Still think it is funny and would love to have seen it happen.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok some of you just don't get the point..


How much do you have in your 4wheeler, harley, boats, trucks, guns, i dare say ROLEX'S. LOL 
Some folks do different things with thier funds.. Mabey this guy passed on the other toys and spent his money on a plane that he spent years building.. my bet, he is a pilot...

so take a look back at yourselves and your addictions and toys.

just saying...

I forgot to mention deer leases, duck hunting, and all the other stuff that some may not really enjoy as much as flying...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You know I'm with you Randall. I have built probably over 30 planes in my lif starting with the one I helped my dad build in 1965. I'm not a good pilot though, much better at the car thing, but it's a labor of love. It takes alot of skill and patience to build planes and it takes even more skill to fly them. The last big kit I built took me two years to build. Total cost was only about $500 but that doesnt matter. It took me two years to build it and I couldnt even calculate the man hours spent sanding, and gluing, and sanding, and covering etc. When I strapped that OS 4 Stroke in her and first fired it up, I allmost cried with joy! You know that feeling!

If when I took it flying some hillbilly shot it down, he wouldnt go to jail, I would!

I dont see how this is funny to anyone. I just dont. This idiot not only destroyed someone elses property, he put peoples lives in danger. A deadstick plane can reach some pretty high speed and just imagine a plane weighing 30 pounds going 80 mph and crashing into a windshield of an oncoming car going 65 mph???

What if you and your family was in that car???


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree with you Johnny Quest. The people paid fees to fly there, just becasue someone doesnt like it dont mean they need to shoot it down . Most "toys" dont run real turbine engines, burn Jet fuel, and close in at over 200 mph. Lucky it didnt hit anyone. 


I can understand why everyone is doggin the guy for having an RC jet. 


Not like anyone here ever spends 60K for Lake & Bay or SCB or anything. heheheheh


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I know the guy that did this, it has been a long standing battle with the R/C field and him for years, he used to shoot them down with other means before the law changed.

He farms all the land down one side of the airpark, people used to, and may still drive their trucks into his fields to retrieve lost planes and trash his crops.

also this is potentially a 7 day a week noise issue for him because he lives not far past the end of the runway on the other side of his field.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I know the guy that did this, it has been a long standing battle with the R/C field and him for years, he used to shoot them down with other means before the law changed.
> 
> He farms all the land down one side of the airpark, people used to, and may still drive their trucks into his fields to retrieve lost planes and trash his crops.
> 
> also this is potentially a 7 day a week noise issue for him because he lives not far past the end of the runway on the other side of his field.


You have a valid point. If people were going onto his property he has some legal recourse or even the right to shoot them!

As far as the noise goes, it's not that bad. I live very close to Scoobe field in George Bush park and have been there many times. Not too long ago while trying to get RC Drag racing started up we used the Little Leauge field across the road from the field. When cars were going by, I couldnt hear the planes, but I could hear the shooting field just east of the field. In fact, when the wind is right and its early on a weekend morning with very little traffic near West Oaks mall, I can hear the shotguns going off while I am indoors.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I know the guy that did this, it has been a long standing battle with the R/C field and him for years, he used to shoot them down with other means before the law changed.
> 
> He farms all the land down one side of the airpark, people used to, and may still drive their trucks into his fields to retrieve lost planes and trash his crops.
> 
> also this is potentially a 7 day a week noise issue for him because he lives not far past the end of the runway on the other side of his field.


 You speak a good case Coastal.. but its not the avid modelers fault he is in this position now.. your aquaintence took the law into his own hands, he drove off his property and did the damage and went back home. destroyed a beautiful piece of craftsmanship and art. someone owns the property that leases it out to the fliers. that person has the same right as anyone else does.. its not crime to lease or fly. Try to build one and see the amount of time and effort, not to mention money that goes into this passion.

Long standing problem or not, he could and should have had it fenced off if he didn't want them in there.. 
He picked 1 guy that had a nice plane, destroyed it and is trying to justify a few going onto his property for his actions..

he will be jailed , then fined, then sued and he will lose to the amount 12,000
for his stupid thinking...


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I know the guy that did this, it has been a long standing battle with the R/C field and him for years, he used to shoot them down with other means before the law changed. He farms all the land down one side of the airpark, people used to, and may still drive their trucks into his fields to retrieve lost planes and trash his crops.


Then he needs to be photographing license plates (game cam on the gate, anyone?) and filing for trespass/suing for damages.



CoastalOutfitters said:


> also this is potentially a 7 day a week noise issue for him because he lives not far past the end of the runway on the other side of his field.


According to the article, he lives HALF A MILE away from the R/C field. From the article, the County gave the R/C club permission to fly there, so they didn't think it was a problem. I know a lot of people who are going to be suffering worse than that when dove season opens here in a few weeks. Not to mention people under the flight path at IAH and Hobby....I guess you think those people should be able to shoot at airliners?

Coastal, I agree with almost everythig you post, but I think you're off the mark here. 62 is way to old to be doing this kind of foolishness - I wouldn't do it at 37. I think he's a jackass for destroying someone's $12,000 hobby item, and I hope he gets sodomized in prison.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*QUESTION*



CoastalOutfitters said:


> I know the guy that did this, it has been a long standing battle with the R/C field and him for years, he used to shoot them down with other means before the law changed.
> 
> He farms all the land down one side of the airpark, people used to, and may still drive their trucks into his fields to retrieve lost planes and trash his crops.
> 
> also this is potentially a 7 day a week noise issue for him because he lives not far past the end of the runway on the other side of his field.


I could not hit the side of a barn (lol) let alone a moving target such as a moving rc plane. Did he actually hit it or did the Pilot crash and just claim he did?

If the people tresspass on his land could he not keep the toys lost in his pasture for a reward or a fee to retrieve? Or have the RC people fined for trespassing instead of shooting it down? Is there a legal airspace that can be flown and did they or do they violate that?

Still wrong. Just curious.

JC


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This from the comments under the story posted...LOL
> 
> "anyone that buys a $12,000 plane, needs to have it shot down.....Nice shooting...the Joe Horn of RC planes"












.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Gotta admit that comment is funny. Even though he may have been in the wrong.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Little Jimmy Cook said:


> I could not hit the side of a barn (lol) let alone a moving target such as a moving rc plane. Did he actually hit it or did the Pilot crash and just claim he did?
> 
> If the people tresspass on his land could he not keep the toys lost in his pasture for a reward or a fee to retrieve? Or have the RC people fined for trespassing instead of shooting it down? Is there a legal airspace that can be flown and did they or do they violate that?
> 
> ...


 he must have hit it... he's in jail. it aint a crime to shoot at it......


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't ya just love "STUPID TUESDAY"


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Heres what the plane looks like yall.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Some folks can't stand to see other people having fun. Hope he gets some jail time so he can see how he likes being someone's date to the prison sockhop.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Who said he drove onto the leased air field to shoot the plane. Maybe I misread it. 

I'd like to hear the farmer's side of the story. The pilot could have been flying around on the farmer's land harassing him. Doubt it, but possible. 

Either way it's a crazy story, crazy shot, and I'd hate to be in either of the person's shoes.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Some folks can't stand to see other people having fun. Hope he gets some jail time so he can see how he likes being someone's date to the prison sockhop.


I'm wondering if the pilot was Barry Raborn?


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I know the perfect soloution.... flight simulator for PC, and John Galt your a sick sob


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Gary said:


> You have a valid point. If people were going onto his property he has some legal recourse or even the right to shoot them!
> 
> As far as the noise goes, it's not that bad. I live very close to Scoobe field in George Bush park and have been there many times. Not too long ago while trying to get RC Drag racing started up we used the Little Leauge field across the road from the field. When cars were going by, I couldnt hear the planes, but I could hear the shooting field just east of the field. In fact, when the wind is right and its early on a weekend morning with very little traffic near West Oaks mall, I can hear the shotguns going off while I am indoors.


my kid plays t-ball at those fields across the street and its hard as hell to get them to pay attention to the game when those guys are flying thier planes over the baseball fields. I can hear the shooting range all the time.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This from the comments under the story posted...LOL
> 
> "anyone that buys a $12,000 plane, needs to have it shot down.....Nice shooting...the Joe Horn of RC planes"


I agree. Anyone who wastes $60,000 on a car deserves to have it keyed. $12,500 on a deer lease needs to have it poached out. $90,000 on a boat you can't even live on deserves to have it sunk at the slip. $4,000 on a bird dog pup and training, the dog should be.....Get the point?


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

I friend of mine was there, he's a member of this list. I'll get him to tell his story.

Mr. Poole?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Heres what the plane looks like yall.


 ITS a got dang crying shame Gary. that plane is so high tech that most of the folks couldn't understand the electronics we install in them. Its not a kids toy..
Its a fine piece of craftsmanship that he slaved over for years, only to be destroyed by some disgruntled psyco nutt case....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Have you guys seen the box of 1000 sticks.. Thats how these kits come..

small pieces of wood in a box that you glu together like a toothpick castle.

Then the thousands of dollars of engine, electronics , hardware , retractable landingear, radio, recievers, servo's, linkages, not to mention the amount of time spent covering the structure with all the killa graphics.. GEEEEZ


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I bet he invest in some armor for the next plane


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

John Galt said:


> Then he needs to be photographing license plates (game cam on the gate, anyone?) and filing for trespass/suing for damages.
> 
> its cropland , not fenced, game cams ........we are talking acres here......
> 
> ...


me, off the mark ?
where did you come up with this reading my post ?

1. i am not taking up for him, i said i know him

2. that air park is open 7 days a week , the pilots fly when the wind speed is lowest , yes you can hear it and yes they have gotten out over his house

3. this is a very old battle it goes back years, both sides have been to blame

i have been to that airpark several times, all the people there know the drill with downed planes in the crops.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

llred said:


> and John Galt your a sick sob


Probably so.

Would you think that if it was an $8,000 shotgun and a $4,000 game dog that got maliciously destroyed? How about one of Swampus's or Borderbandit's trophy whitetails worth $12,000 that got poached and left to rot in the pasture? Both of them are noisy (ok, maybe not the deer) and are probably luxuries most men can't afford.


----------



## 86228 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Expensive?*



Solid Action said:


> I have to agree that $12K for a RC airplane is a bit rediculous. Still think it is funny and would love to have seen it happen.


$50,000 for a shallow water boat or $250,000 for a un airconditioned kingfish boat that burns 250-300 galons of fuel per trip is justifiable? If I put a tracer round from my 50 cal in the tank of your over priced boat would that be funny? Hell no it wouldn't! If you want to buy expensive toy's I don't have the right to destroy them do I?


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

I think the shooter needs to help rebuild the plane using his own money.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I bet this fool shares genes with David from the bible


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

llred said:


> I bet he invest in some armor for the next plane


 I bet he don't have to worry about the next one... The county will win this one...


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Have you guys seen the box of 1000 sticks.. Thats how these kits come..
> 
> small pieces of wood in a box that you glu together like a toothpick castle.


Unless it's an RTF(Ready To Fly) that was built by cheap foreign labor. Regardless a machine. I wonder if he could keep it over the leased airfield if he tried. It wouldn't take long for that thing to get away from you.

I pretty sure you can do a search on YOUTUBE and see a the exact plane fly.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

John Galt said:


> I agree. Anyone who wastes $60,000 on a car deserves to have it keyed. $12,500 on a deer lease needs to have it poached out. $90,000 on a boat you can't even live on deserves to have it sunk at the slip. $4,000 on a bird dog pup and training, the dog should be.....Get the point?


Can you read??? Someone else made those comments under the news article quoted. It made me laugh whether or not you like it or not. I'm not picking sides on shooting down the plane anywhere.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

bslittle79 said:


> Unless it's an RTF(Ready To Fly) that was built by cheap foreign labor. Regardless a machine. I wonder if he could keep it over the leased airfield if he tried. It wouldn't take long for that thing to get away from you.
> 
> I pretty sure you can do a search on YOUTUBE and see a the exact plane fly.


yes Brian there are the ready to fly's.. serious builders look down on them tho..

I love to build them from scratch, and have done so on this forum, in the woodworkers and the r/c forum.. arf's and rtf's are there for a reason.. its to get the novice started.. once started its a new ball game...


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

*Are you kiddig me people!*

Wow.. There are some uptight people on this site... IT WAS A SLINGSHOT!!! I am pretty sure this wasnt the first shot he projectiled into the air at there aircraft. If it was.. Cudos to the the Slinghsot Sniper.. Listen.. The guy new what he was doing when he fired some rock at a plane flying 80 mph..(They had to know too). He had to know that he would be liable for repaying the cost of the plane had one of his flying rocks actually made contact to one of the planes.. But.. put in JAIL!!! Are you kidding me.. Wow.. he's a real menace to society!! "He should be somomized in jail" because he shot a rock at a TOY (care less how much it cost). This is what some of you people want are jails used for... Pay the fine .. Yes.. Pay the damage .. Yes.. But JAIL. What a joke... I think some of you people need to get out of the house and relax a bit, because your one bad post away from a 6 state killing spree.. Sometime.. Step back and look at the big picture!!! It aint so bad!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

wacowade said:


> Wow.. There are some uptight people on this site... IT WAS A SLINGSHOT!!! I am pretty sure this wasnt the first shot he projectiled into the air at there aircraft. If it was.. Cudos to the the Slinghsot Sniper.. Listen.. The guy new what he was doing when he fired some rock at a plane flying 80 mph..(They had to know too). He had to know that he would be liable for repaying the cost of the plane had one of his flying rocks actually made contact to one of the planes.. But.. put in JAIL!!! Are you kidding me.. Wow.. he's a real menace to society!! "He should be somomized in jail" because he shot a rock at a TOY (care less how much it cost). This is what some of you people want are jails used for... Pay the fine .. Yes.. Pay the damage .. Yes.. But JAIL. What a joke... I think some of you people need to get out of the house and relax a bit, because your one bad post away from a 6 state killing spree.. Sometime.. Step back and look at the big picture!!! It aint so bad!


jail is for people that break the law.. he broke the law .. he deliberatly damaged someones property.. let me come over and bang your lexus up a bit and walk away. doooh


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

llred said:


> I bet he invest in some armor for the next plane


Spewed beer everywhere..... lol


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Badhabit said:


> Spewed beer everywhere..... lol


 damnit Darrel your supposed to be neutral.. lol


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

http://www.bvmjets.com/Pages/kits/kingcat.htm 


Here you go, a better idea of the victim. $5k _without_ motor and controls for an ARF kit.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

GulfCoast02 said:


> Sodomized in Prison?? Maybe you need to take up hobby!! First of all no one is going to prison,its a criminal mischief charge you idiot.


 I might be an idiot, but at least I can read, you twit. Read the part about "State Jail Felony" http://law.onecle.com/texas/penal/28.03.00.html 

http://www.bakers-legal-pages.com/fastlaws/pc2004/00000069.htm read the sentencing guidelines for "State Jail Felony" (180 days to 2 years, since reading comprehension is not your strong suit) and http://law.onecle.com/texas/penal/1.07.00.html definition of "deadly weapon (a slingshot capable of shooting down a model airplane is reasonably capable of causing "serious bodily injury.") as an aggravating factor. Again, taking your limited vocabulary into account, an "aggravating factor" typically increases (that means, "makes longer") the punishment for a crime.




GulfCoast02 said:


> The fact is the guy hit an airplane with a sling shot, I think that is what impresses everyone most!! People like John Galt are major factors in contributing to this growing epidemic of what I call the ************* of America!!! I bet you think every kid on every team in sports deservers to get a trophy, regargdless of how they perform. Just because you don't want thier feelings hurt. Or think its ok that most schools don't say the pledge of allegience because we might " offend " someone.


 Nope. I don't believe any of those things. The fact that you would conclude, based on my statement that the farmer needs to be severely punished for wanton and malicious destruction of another person's property, that I agree with the statements above, shows that people like GulfCoast02 contribute to what I call the "moronification of America." The numerous spelling and grammatical mistakes in your post support that conclusion. Incidentally, the "sodomized" comment above uses two concepts most people learned in their 10th Grade English class, "Irony," and "Metaphor." I won't waste anyone's time on this forum trying to teach them to you, as you'd likely need to be retrained after you came back from your lunch break.


GulfCoast02 said:


> Tell me something, Growing up, Did you get picked last everytime at kick ball or what??


Nope. Does your mother still make you wear rubber pants when you leave the house?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> damnit Darrel your supposed to be neutral.. lol


I built a half a dozen planes myself, only crashed 5, the last one I lost radio contact and it was trimmed perfect enough to fly off into the wild blue yonder, and it was a really nice 1/4 scale Cub... I just stood there and watched, then cried awhile.....lol


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Badhabit said:


> I built a half a dozen planes myself, only crashed 5, the last one I lost radio contact and it was trimmed perfect enough to fly off into the wild blue yonder, and it was a really nice 1/4 scale Cub... I just stood there and watched, then cried awhile.....lol


i JUST LOVE A GOOD FLYER LIKE THAT.LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bslittle79 said:


> http://www.bvmjets.com/Pages/kits/kingcat.htm
> 
> 
> Here you go, a better idea of the victim. $5k _without_ motor and controls for an ARF kit.


5K for a ARF, thats not Chinese built!  Jet motor is another 3K, radio system another 2K, YUP! When you add everything else up, thats a $12000 RC plane taken out by a $3 Academy wrist rocket and a two cent marble. As an avid RCer, I say it's time to fight back! 

Sig Kadet LT .40 with bombadier doors can carry 5 extra pounds. LOL

True story. We used to fly at an outlaw field near Brown and Root just off the beltway. Just after 9-11 we were out there with our planes and copters, and B&R called the cops on us thinking we could be terrorists. I have to admit, it could be done!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

If GOD had wanted us to fly he'd have given us wings as written here.

He who tries to fly shall fall from the sky and meet his maker in due time.
Gospel according to Trey Chapter 2 Verse 3. So it is written so it has been done AGAIN!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> I built a half a dozen planes myself, only crashed 5, the last one I lost radio contact and it was trimmed perfect enough to fly off into the wild blue yonder, and it was a really nice 1/4 scale Cub... I just stood there and watched, then cried awhile.....lol


Your better than me bro! Out of 30, I crashed 29.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> If GOD had wanted us to fly he'd have given us wings as written here.
> 
> He who tries to fly shall fall from the sky and meet his maker in due time.
> Gospel according to Trey Chapter 2 Verse 3. So it is written so it has been done.


Just like your helicopter :slimer:


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Consider this a warning fella's.... You can say what you want about the toy pilot, or the farmer, but when you start calling the members here names, then I step in... And there ain't no friggin toys or friggin farms in Banned Camp.....

It's best ya'll heed my warning with all yer heart.....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

wacowade said:


> Johnny... If it were up to you .. Everyone that went 1 mph over the speed limit is a CRIMINAL and should go to jail.. Someone Jay walks.. Go to Jail.. Thats idiodic to think the guy should go to jail for firing a rock at a TOY.. Pay for it.. Fine.. Let it be over.. The ************* of America is complete! If your kid breaks another kids toy.. Should your kid get Sodomized in prison?? Take a Zanex and relax a bit.


Ok Waco.. Let me clairify a bit.. Its not a Toy.. or is your 4-wheeler , harley, boat a toy.. HMMM. It seems that since you don't rc, its justa stupid toy and should be handled with a slap on the hand... Brilliant thinkin bro... 12,000 dollar airplane flown by an adult who probally has more technical sence than most here is playing with toys...

I swear i comming over and beatin the crud out of yur favorite toy..

which one is it.. you bike, your quad, hey how is that boat running..
mabey your big wheel......

sorry late post!!!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Consider this a warning fella's.... You can say what you want about the toy pilot, or the farmer, but when you start calling the members here names, then I step in... And there ain't no friggin toys or friggin farms in Banned Camp.....
> 
> It's best ya'll heed my warning with all yer heart.....


Dang Darrell,
It was just getting interesting. Now what am I gonna do sitting here at work?


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

I doubt he'll go to prison, I'd hope they'd make him pay for the plane. But dang whata shot - You think he really thought he could do it? I've taken potshots at stuff w/o thinking I'd actually hit it (stupid , I know)


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Dang Darrell,
> It was just getting interesting. Now what am I gonna do sitting here at work?


There ain't no dayum slingshots in banned camp either :tongue:


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Humm.. Johnny... I'll give you my address.. You can come beat up my motorcycle (or try) .. But your paying for it.. Just like this guy is going to pay for it.. And thats exactly what I said.. Yes.. a 4 Wheeler is a toy.. a Boat is a Toy.. A car provides nessesary transportation in daily life. A boat isnt a TOY when its your primary source of income.. YES.. This plane was a TOY. He played with it.. It doesnt become something else because the guy has "More Technical Sense than anyone here". It was an expensive TOY. I would be upset too.. But no way I would want the guy to go to jail for it.. Just pay for it. I think you had a lot of toys broken when you were a kid.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

wacowade said:


> Humm.. Johnny... I'll give you my address.. You can come beat up my motorcycle (or try) .. But your paying for it.. Just like this guy is going to pay for it.. And that exactly what I said.. Yes.. a 4 Wheeler is a toy.. a Boat is a Toy.. A car provides nessesary transportation in daily life. A boat isnt a TOY when its your primary source of income.. YES.. This plane was a TOY. He played with it.. It doesnt become something else because the guy has "More Technical Sense than anyone here". It was an expensive TOY. I would be upset to.. But no way I would want the guy to go to jail for it.. Just pay for it. I think you had a lot of toys broken when you were a kid.


my parents were poor ... i didn't have any toys. I don't write the laws.
and i don't arrest people. I would think that if there was no reason for him to be arrested he would not be in jail then transfered to county.. lol

I was jokin about beating yur stuff.. you know that!!!

HOWS THAT BIG WHEEL RUNNUN. LOL


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

I know you wre kidding... But come on JAIL.. Just because he got arrested , doesnt make the law right.. I paid a fine for outdated tags on my car last year.. Due to a clerical error.. The payment didnt get into the system.. So I got pulled over again for a tail light out a year later.. And was arrested. Spent like 20 hours in a jail cell in Webster Texas for some rediculous thing like TAGS!!! I see this just like that.. It was an expensive toy.. And he has to go to jail.. JAIL!!!!! Come one now.. You cant think thats right... It is a terrible expierence that should only happen to people that have actually done something worthy of that.. And this wasnt it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

wacowade said:


> Humm.. Johnny... I'll give you my address.. You can come beat up my motorcycle (or try) .. But your paying for it.. Just like this guy is going to pay for it.. And thats exactly what I said.. Yes.. a 4 Wheeler is a toy.. a Boat is a Toy.. A car provides nessesary transportation in daily life. A boat isnt a TOY when its your primary source of income.. YES.. This plane was a TOY. He played with it.. It doesnt become something else because the guy has "More Technical Sense than anyone here". It was an expensive TOY. I would be upset too.. But no way I would want the guy to go to jail for it.. Just pay for it. I think you had a lot of toys broken when you were a kid.


Lets say your riding your "Toy" 4 wheeler around in a field, I dont like it and I shoot it!

A: Should I go to jail?
B: Should I just pay for damages?
C: Or should I just blow it off because I broke a toy when I was a kid?

Think hard before you reply. We aint stupid! lol

Darrell. You fly real planes right? Which is harder? RC, or a Cessna?


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

PS... The big wheel is running great.. But the kid at the end of the street is shooting rocks at it.. I am calling the police!


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

If they guy was riding his RC plane.. You would change my mind on this.. But it isnt happening.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

man, 


this is GREAT! 

my wife has the soaps.... i have the 2cool!!!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> Lets say your riding your "Toy" 4 wheeler around in a field, I dont like it and I shoot it!
> 
> A: Should I go to jail?
> B: Should I just pay for damages?
> ...


RC is much harder than the real thing..... But it don't hurt as bad when you screw up with an RC....lol


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

I bet the next plane the guy builds is armed with fully automatic BB guns for defense. Throw in a couple of 500 lb bombs. Whoops, make that 5 oz. bombs. That should get er done.

Byron


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

wacowade said:


> If they guy was riding his RC plane.. You would change my mind on this.. But it isnt happening.


You didnt answer all the questions bro!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

"HEY BABE, COME WATCH THE POLITICAL DEBATE WITH ME...."

"NO THANKS, HON. GOTTA SEE HOW THIS FARMER VS. RC PILOT THING IS GONNA PLAY OUT"


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

squidmotion said:


> man,
> 
> this is GREAT!
> 
> my wife has the soaps.... i have the 2cool!!!!


 WHAT DO YA EXPECT FOR STUPID TUESDAY!!!!

Bill do a search on tuesdays.. lol


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

wacowade said:


> Johnny... If it were up to you .. Everyone that went 1 mph over the speed limit is a CRIMINAL and should go to jail.. Someone Jay walks.. Go to Jail.. Thats idiodic to think the guy should go to jail for firing a rock at a TOY.. Pay for it.. Fine.. Let it be over.. The ************* of America is complete! If your kid breaks another kids toy.. Should your kid get Sodomized in prison?? Take a Zanex and relax a bit.


I don't know if "Johnny" refers to me or JQ, but I'll answer. Look at those links I posted earlier. Those are laws of the State of Texas, they were passed by your elected officials and the Judiciary thinks they are reasonable (otherwise, they'd have been struck down as a violation of the 8th Amendment). Jaywalking and speeding by 1 mph are, as I understand it, misdemeanors. 

I think that a child should be dealt with more leniently because it is assumed that a child does not have the reasoning skills of an adult (although I'll be interested to see how many other people think this when they've suffered at the hands of a 17-year old criminal). This is why we don't allow 16-year olds to have sex, 17-year olds to vote and sign legal contracts, or 20-year olds to drink a beer. A 62-year old man is expected to understand the difference between right and wrong.

And no, quite frankly, I don't think it's the "************* of America" to say that people who destroy $12,000 dollars of someone else's property need to be severely punished. I've read enough rantings and ravings on this board by people who get their trucks broken into and are out a mere $1,500 damage to know I'm not alone (remember that guy on the Texas City Dike thread who wanted to set up a sniper post to kill someone breaking into a truck?). 

If anything, it's the "************* of America" to say that this sort of behavior should be treated as a "boys will be boys" slap on the wrist.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Gary*
_Lets say your riding your "Toy" 4 wheeler around in a field, I dont like it and I shoot it!

A: Should I go to jail? 
B: Should I just pay for damages?
C: Or should I just blow it off because I broke a toy when I was a kid?

Think hard before you reply. We aint stupid! lol_

_IF the guy was riding my 4 Wheeler and shomeone shot at me 4 Wheeler.. Then this attempt was to harm both MYSELF and the 4 Wheeler and i think that would constitute a more fitting punishment.. But no person was harmed or intended to be harmed in the process of the Rock projectile. So just pay for the damages.. Maybe a fine... Thats it
_


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* Send him ( the shooter) to us....2 yr. State Jail felony......demand restitution.*

* Does a plane of this nature have to be registured w/ some agency? Size limitations considered? RC aircraft of a larger size could be rigged w/ explosives and to be used....well U get the idea.*


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This thread has more hours on it than that plane did :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

well i got 50.00 bucks and i'm comming to knock the front wheel off yur big wheel... :wink:


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

OK.. You guys got me.. I think that you guys are so far out there, that theres no getting to you.. Not evensure why I have tried.. It seams that common sense has eluded some people here.. I think maybe some people like to just argue stupid points to be "THAt GUY" on these threads.. If I am wrong and thats the way most people think here.. Then this site has taken a turn for the worse and I have no faith on people on here anymore.. Its really sad..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> RC is much harder than the real thing..... But it don't hurt as bad when you screw up with an RC....lol


I know thats right bro! 

But you know how it is. When your flying a real plane, your in it and you can feel the attitude, read the instruments and adjust your flight. With RC, you dont have that option. It's very easy to lose sight and know what the RC plane is doing and as allways, gravity rules. Eventually all RC planes crash. We take that as a given and something we trust upon ourselves as the crafts builder and pilot. In other words, if we mess up, its our fault and only our fault.

IMO, I say 30 days in jail and pay for the full 12k for the plane. He could of killed people.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

You have got to be kidding me..


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

His Plane was more likely to fall from the sky at his own hand than being struck with a rock from a slingshot.. As I am sure that this is probably this first ever slingshot destruction of an RC JET in flight in history.. If it just died.. Fell and hit someone.. And they died.. Should he go to prison for involuntary manslaughter? Come on..


----------



## Slingshot (Aug 23, 2005)

don't blame the Slingshot


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Slingshot said:


> don't blame the Slingshot


 I think they should be outlawed!!!:tongue:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

wacowade said:


> OK.. You guys got me.. I think that you guys are so far out there, that theres no getting to you.. Not evensure why I have tried.. It seams that common sense has eluded some people here.. I think maybe some people like to just argue stupid points to be "THAt GUY" on these threads.. If I am wrong and thats the way most people think here.. Then this site has taken a turn for the worse and I have no faith on people on here anymore.. Its really sad..[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey man. Were talking about some dude shooting down an RC airplane. Dont take it so seriously that you lose sight of whats really important in life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it possible that there may be another side to this tale? Haven't heard the farmers side yet. I'm somewhat familiar with the RC in question and it takes quite a bit of geography to manuever this guy. Seems to me the only way someone would have half a chance of hitting it with a slingshot would be when it's low and slow, like maybe landing with all it's stuff hanging out. Most rc runways are not 5000 foot jobbers but more like a couple hundred feet. Now if the farmer were at the end of the runway laying in the grass with his deadly slingshot, I would think someone would see him and call the cops. But, jest suppose that that this farmer had been harrassed and had enough and called the cops and got no relief. Jest maybe he could have decided to get out his trusty slingshot and lay one across the bow. I'll bet a lot of you have had big, expensive boats run within a few feet of your flats boat and nearly swamp it and wished you could lay one across the bow of that big expensive toy. Not saying the farmer was justified in what he did. Just plain stupid. But as I've said before, there's no cure for stupid. It's a terminal thing. Sure would like to hear the rest of the story.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Its called the internet and I predict WWlll will start and end here over a similar subject. Ain't no way any internet talk would ever be the same as in person!



wacowade said:


> OK.. You guys got me.. I think that you guys are so far out there, that theres no getting to you.. Not evensure why I have tried.. It seams that common sense has eluded some people here.. I think maybe some people like to just argue stupid points to be "THAt GUY" on these threads.. If I am wrong and thats the way most people think here.. Then this site has taken a turn for the worse and I have no faith on people on here anymore.. Its really sad..


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> my parents were poor ... i didn't have any toys. I don't write the laws.
> and i don't arrest people. I would think that if there was no reason for him to be arrested he would not be in jail then transfered to county.. lol
> 
> I was jokin about beating yur stuff.. you know that!!!
> ...


I know what you mean....my parents were poor too. If it weren't for me being a boy, I'd a had nothing to play with


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Floatin Doc said:


> Is it possible that there may be another side to this tale? Haven't heard the farmers side yet. I'm somewhat familiar with the RC in question and it takes quite a bit of geography to manuever this guy. Seems to me the only way someone would have half a chance of hitting it with a slingshot would be when it's low and slow, like maybe landing with all it's stuff hanging out. Most rc runways are not 5000 foot jobbers but more like a couple hundred feet. Now if the farmer were at the end of the runway laying in the grass with his deadly slingshot, I would think someone would see him and call the cops. But, jest suppose that that this farmer had been harrassed and had enough and called the cops and got no relief. Jest maybe he could have decided to get out his trusty slingshot and lay one across the bow. I'll bet a lot of you have had big, expensive boats run within a few feet of your flats boat and nearly swamp it and wished you could lay one across the bow of that big expensive toy. Not saying the farmer was justified in what he did. Just plain stupid. But as I've said before, there's no cure for stupid. It's a terminal thing. Sure would like to hear the rest of the story.


 Exactly, 12.000 dollar aieroplane coming in for a landing, nice and slow, just the perfect time for a NUTT CASE to make his shot. the farmers story is written up in history as the disgruntled dude that didn't like the boys having fun 100 ft. above his property.. sooo he sneekes over like a sniper and thwangaganganang off flies his marble.. which i think its a miracle that he found one since he has surley lost them...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I live a mile from there. I'm sure he's tired of the noise.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Its called the internet and I predict WWlll will start and end here over a similar subject. Ain't no way any internet talk would ever be the same as in person!


Exposure brings more racers!  BTW, you kicked my arse Saturday but I had a blast!

Night yall! I get up at 3:00 am. As Red Skelton would say, good night and may God bless.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

John Galt said:


> edited... on this board by people who get their trucks broken into and are out a mere $1,500 damage ...edited


it would be nice if $1500 was a mere pittance to everyone else.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

This sux, Most RC peeps are doing all they can to help there community, put on demonstrations at malls and try and get kids envolved. We have a hard time keeping our flying sites from closing, and it sux when things like this happen and people start jumping on the rc nuissance bandwagon. Like mentioned nobody knows the details, so try and keep an open mind. 

Best to the Rest


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Funny, but I guess it would suck if it was your toy plane. When I was a little kid, I would get pizzed too when the local bully would tear my stuff up.

Still though, a confirmed kill on a flying object with a wrist rocket? Friggin A-W-ESOME shot!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This from the comments under the story posted...LOL
> 
> "anyone that buys a $12,000 plane, needs to have it shot down.....Nice shooting...the Joe Horn of RC planes"


Hey Haute...rumor has it, this quote came from MC because he thinks it's crazy to have a $12K toy plane when you can get one from Walmart for $19.95. He thinks the guy was posing as a real pilot and trying to impress people with his flying abilities....j/k MC but I couldn't pass that up...how's that new Rolex doing for ya'?


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

I guess that since I started this thread with my original post I will pass judgement on the farmer. In addition to the sentence handed down by the court system if any, I further sentence him to not be allowed to enter the first annual 2cool sling shot tournament. This would be an amatuer tournament and this guy must be a professional


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Frank said:


> This would be an amatuer tournament and this guy must be a professional


Or he'd been drinkin...sorta like playin pool, can't hit crapola until you had a few.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

wacowade said:


> I know you wre kidding... But come on JAIL.. Just because he got arrested , doesnt make the law right.. I paid a fine for outdated tags on my car last year.. Due to a clerical error.. The payment didnt get into the system.. So I got pulled over again for a tail light out a year later.. And was arrested. Spent like 20 hours in a jail cell in Webster Texas for some rediculous thing like TAGS!!! I see this just like that.. It was an expensive toy.. And he has to go to jail.. JAIL!!!!! Come one now.. You cant think thats right... It is a terrible expierence that should only happen to people that have actually done something worthy of that.. And this wasnt it.


He didnt get arrested for shooting down a toy, an R/C plane,etc. He got arrested, without a warrant, for doing damage to someone's property. The monetary amount of that property is categorized as a felony. You can be arrested for a felony on the spot.

You dont have to like it, but it's in the Texas Penal Code. Look it up.

I'm aware of the property owner as well. He has had issues with the R/C air park for as long as I can remember. In fact, he has a sign on the edge of his cotton/milo field that says "No FLYOVERS".

The folks who fly at the R/C park are a great group of folks. It's just a bad situation with the two factions right next to each other.

Kelly


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I still think this entire story is comical, especially since he used a slingshot. 

My brother and I have built model airplanes, speed boats, air boats, and other homeade rocket crafts. He still flies planes, a helicopter and has a model boat that has something like a 5hp motor on the back and weighs around 10 pounds. When we were young 0ne of my older brothers spend weeks building a self designed balsa wood air boat with a racing gas airplane engine. The closest it got to the water was when another one of my brother's ran it across a lightly dewed grass yard into a fence post. I laughed then and laugh today about it. We wrecked everything we had, never shot at them, but come to think of it we never thought about it. 

With that being said, I'd sure like to hear old man farmer's story. And I bet the entire flight would make for a good video. Heck I would have liked to see the look on David's face when he took down Golith.

I'm not passing judgement on who's wrong, I could see both being in the wrong. But it's still a good story.


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

geeze.. does this post set any type records on the most replies in ONE day?....


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

SoClose said:


> geeze.. does this post set any type records on the most replies in ONE day?....


I don't know but its kept me entertained for 6 of the 12 hours I'm suposed to be working!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I can't believe ya'll been beatin' this horse for six hours. Around here we call 4 to 10 happy hour. Shot a dove in the eye once with a wrist rocket. It ain't that hard.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

kdubya said:


> He didnt get arrested for shooting down a toy, an R/C plane,etc. He got arrested, without a warrant, for doing damage to someone's property. The monetary amount of that property is categorized as a felony. You can be arrested for a felony on the spot.
> 
> You dont have to like it, but it's in the Texas Penal Code. Look it up.
> 
> ...


Just wondering hypothetically Kelly, If the guy has a sign that basically means no tresspassing on his property and the other guys plane, or whatever property, crosses that line... he does not have the right to stop it? I mean, you can shoot a tresspasser in many cases, but not a plane or other property?

Not trying to perpetuate this particular incident... just wondering why you couldn't shoot at a plane, train or automobile if it was disturbing your property (assuming it is causing damage to you)???? Inquiring minds want to know...LOL


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just wondering hypothetically Kelly, If the guy has a sign that basically means no tresspassing on his property and the other guys plane, or whatever property, crosses that line... he does not have the right to stop it? I mean, you can shoot a tresspasser in many cases, but not a plane or other property?
> 
> Not trying to perpetuate this particular incident... just wondering why you couldn't shoot at a plane, train or automobile if it was disturbing your property (assuming it is causing damage to you)???? Inquiring minds want to know...LOL


Here we go again....s**t stirrer! LOL


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Here we go again....s**t stirrer! LOL


I typed a response three different times and deleted them. Ya'll carry on. 

Kelly


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

See what ya done Monte...LOL


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

those things are cool they go fast we have 2 of them!!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I think they should be outlawed!!!:tongue:


Slingshots don't kill planes, people (farmers) kill planes.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

I actually spent twenty minutes getting here. I agree with llred that he needs armor. I also agree with scubaru. Almost ******** myself getting to the end of this.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just wondering hypothetically Kelly, If the guy has a sign that basically means no tresspassing on his property and the other guys plane, or whatever property, crosses that line... he does not have the right to stop it? I mean, you can shoot a tresspasser in many cases, but not a plane or other property?
> 
> Not trying to perpetuate this particular incident... just wondering why you couldn't shoot at a plane, train or automobile if it was disturbing your property (assuming it is causing damage to you)???? Inquiring minds want to know...LOL


Just imagine all the **** you would stir up if you turned loose an RC helicopter over a neighbors high fence ranch!:rotfl:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

4 to go & he will be a Ace


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

what did he use a marble


----------



## LazyJeff (Jan 20, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Long standing problem or not, he could and should have had it fenced off if he didn't want them in there..
> He picked 1 guy that had a nice plane, destroyed it and is trying to justify a few going onto his property for his actions..
> 
> he will be jailed , then fined, then sued and he will lose to the amount 12,000
> for his stupid thinking...


...[/QUOTE]Coastal, I agree with almost everythig you post, but I think you're off the mark here. 62 is way to old to be doing this kind of foolishness - I wouldn't do it at 37. I think he's a jackass for destroying someone's $12,000 hobby item, and I hope he gets sodomized in prison....[/QUOTE]

But I'd bet that there will be little to no foot traffic or harrasment moving forward. (if indeed there was some). 
Anybody that will take the time develop a keen enough aim to hit a flying target with a slingshot, will most likely not be slowed by a few days in county and a fine. He's a thinker, and if he's 62, well those kinda guys don't mello with age. 
Stay low and god speed


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I doubt he will serve any time. 

If I were his lawyer, I'd argue it was an accident. Sounds like a matter of two pilots sharing the same airspace. One with a $12,000 plane and the other with a free rock.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

By chance is the farmers name S.A.M.....or Surface to Air Marble!


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

Great shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

Come on I cant believe some of you can laugh at this. ITS FUNNY...that plane looks pretty big...and if a sling shot was able to take it down... what does that say about the construction??? What if he hit a bird?...thats worse than a slingshot. For $12,000 and being so "high tech" it should be able to take a hit from a sling shot. By the way...when did they start making armor piercing slingshot rounds ?? LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

When wristrockets are outlawed...only outlaws will have wristrockets!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

This is how you take them down during the day.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2472688678










And this is how you take them down at night!

__
https://flic.kr/p/2472571206
ROFL!
I didn't get the aftermath of this one going boom.








--Hop


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

I agree with most of what you say, but this line puzzled me...
*"he could and should have had it fenced off if he didn't want them in there.. " *
So, now its his Responsibility to keep them off his land?

Not sure thats how it works........

With that logic, If I walk by your house and see your front door open. I can just walk right in and make myself at home...right?



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> You speak a good case Coastal.. but its not the avid modelers fault he is in this position now.. your aquaintence took the law into his own hands, he drove off his property and did the damage and went back home. destroyed a beautiful piece of craftsmanship and art. someone owns the property that leases it out to the fliers. that person has the same right as anyone else does.. its not crime to lease or fly. Try to build one and see the amount of time and effort, not to mention money that goes into this passion.
> 
> Long standing problem or not, he could and should have had it fenced off if he didn't want them in there..
> He picked 1 guy that had a nice plane, destroyed it and is trying to justify a few going onto his property for his actions..
> ...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

YEA IT PUZZLED ME TO AFTER I WROTE IT..LOL.

I'm just a r/c nutt and was venting yesterday..

IT WAS ENTERTAINING THO.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a bad deal for the pilot and farmer, can you get insurance on a 12k R/C air plane ?


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

Hop said:


> And this is how you take them down at night!
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2472571206
> ...


I have to get me some of those sling shot tracers.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I used to fly the little two string biplane. Dad would fly it around and around until he was dizzy. He would hand it to me and i would make one maybe two rounds and right into the ground it would go. Dad would then fix it and a couple weeks later we;d try it again. Everytime we did this the same thing...two rounds and BOING! 

That picture of the plane really shows how fine the plane is but i can guarantee you there is always two sides to the story. That plane was most likely doing some high speed potlickin over the farmers field.

Gary you're so upset over it you should go down to the courthouse and sit in on the trial. You might learn something.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

This is 2-funny!!


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

Gosh, I'm missing something here. In my mind it was either trespass or not. If it was, and the farmer had given fair warning then he should shoot it down. It seems to me that he has a reasonable expectation to raise his cattle in peace. And expect his property to not be entered without his express consent. I am not for or against either. That being said if the RC ers can not maintain and control thier aircraft to stay in thier space then go somewhere where they can. I would think aircraft "lost" in his pasture become his property. I look forward to hearing his side. If I had a $12,000.00 RC plane I would not chance flying over someone else's property.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Funny thread. What got me was several claims that the crashing toy plane "could have killed someone" because it was falling at speed. Yet, then the makers admit that all of the planes eventually crash, and one even admitted to watching one sail away out of sight... so I guess the owner is being irresponsible every time the plane takes off because he has reasonable expectation that he could crash the plane or lose control? Too funny. Plus, to get hit with a slingshot that plane had to be close. To break something on the plane it had to be real close, maybe 100 to 150 feet? So, wasn't the pilot being irresponsible by flying the plane that close to farmer (and his truck) to begin with? Especially since it's a deadly toy weapon... 

Just a thought, but could it be that the pilot knew the complaints of the farmer and was buzzing him with the plane to get a chuckle thinking that the farmer had not way to prove it and no recourse? If it were me, and I saw a farmer in the field that I knew didn't like toy planes, and I had something that cost me $12k in the air, it would not be going anywhere close to said farmer just in case he got any ideas. Just me though.

Two sides to every story guys. Until ya talk to the farmer, I wouldn't rush to judgment.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

capn said:


> Funny thread. What got me was several claims that the crashing toy plane "could have killed someone" because it was falling at speed. Yet, then the makers admit that all of the planes eventually crash, and one even admitted to watching one sail away out of sight... so I guess the owner is being irresponsible every time the plane takes off because he has reasonable expectation that he could crash the plane or lose control? Too funny. Plus, to get hit with a slingshot that plane had to be close. To break something on the plane it had to be real close, maybe 100 to 150 feet? So, wasn't the pilot being irresponsible by flying the plane that close to farmer (and his truck) to begin with? Especially since it's a deadly toy weapon...
> 
> Just a thought, but could it be that the pilot knew the complaints of the farmer and was buzzing him with the plane to get a chuckle thinking that the farmer had not way to prove it and no recourse? If it were me, and I saw a farmer in the field that I knew didn't like toy planes, and I had something that cost me $12k in the air, it would not be going anywhere close to said farmer just in case he got any ideas. Just me though.
> 
> Two sides to every story guys. Until ya talk to the farmer, I wouldn't rush to judgment.


Did you fly in on a black helicopter. Sure sounds like conspiracy theory to me.

hmmmmm

Good thing he doesnt live by a county airport instead.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

....


----------



## Roper57 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Anti-Bird and Slingshot Detector*

I was thinking of this hobby,but I better think of installing some High-Tech Anti-Metal Detector System onboard and SlingShot Alarm.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Beings how i have 8 rc airplane that i fly at a sanctioned field rented from harris county.. I would be filing charges in civil court today...
> 
> That fort bend airfield is a leagle flight zone and this man drove over there and shot it then got back in his truck and went back home...


Read a bit more carefully - the plane strayed over onto the man's property. The fact he shot it with a SLINGSHOT indicates that it was being a nuicense. I suspect that the new Texas Castle laws might even be a legit defense here.

If I'm the man, I ask for a jury trial. A lawyer adept at picking landowners who have been harrassed will get the guy off.


----------



## pkpaul (Jun 18, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This from the comments under the story posted...LOL
> 
> "anyone that buys a $12,000 plane, needs to have it shot down.....Nice shooting...the Joe Horn of RC planes"


Maybe it was that 2cooler that lost his Rolex piece of junk and tried to rationalize the reason he wore a overpriced, no time keeping status symbol

join CCA


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

pkpaul said:


> Maybe it was that 2cooler that lost his Rolex piece of junk and tried to rationalize the reason he wore a overpriced, no time keeping status symbol
> 
> join CCA


 Now wait a minute. No point trashing the man's timepiece. You have what you can afford and what works for you. Kinda like a boat.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

TxFig said:


> Read a bit more carefully - the plane strayed over onto the man's property. The fact he shot it with a SLINGSHOT indicates that it was being a nuicense. I suspect that the new Texas Castle laws might even be a legit defense here.
> 
> If I'm the man, I ask for a jury trial. A lawyer adept at picking landowners who have been harrassed will get the guy off.


 how much air space are we entitled to... What is the law on something 100 feet above your property... These are good questions and i would like to have an answer on.. Ive heard of mineral rights.. how much does air rights cost..

Mr. GALT.. or KWYA????


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> I used to fly the little two string biplane. Dad would fly it around and around until he was dizzy. He would hand it to me and i would make one maybe two rounds and right into the ground it would go. Dad would then fix it and a couple weeks later we;d try it again. Everytime we did this the same thing...two rounds and BOING!
> 
> That picture of the plane really shows how fine the plane is but i can guarantee you there is always two sides to the story. That plane was most likely doing some high speed potlickin over the farmers field.
> 
> ...


I can do one better than that Biggie. I could organize the entire RC world into one community and invade Rosenberg from the air and from the ground! :slimer:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gary said:


> I can do one better than that Biggie. I could organize the entire RC world into one community and invade Rosenberg from the air and from the ground! :slimer:


You know they have a slingshot miltia dont cha?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You know they have a slingshot miltia dont cha?


Yes their flag has a slingshot on it and reads.....Come And Take It...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

TxFig said:


> Read a bit more carefully - the plane strayed over onto the man's property. The fact he shot it with a SLINGSHOT indicates that it was being a nuicense. I suspect that the new Texas Castle laws might even be a legit defense here.
> 
> If I'm the man, I ask for a jury trial. A lawyer adept at picking landowners who have been harrassed will get the guy off.


Thats not what the article said. It said it was _near _his property. But if he did fly over the farmers property, I wonder? Does he own the sky? Lets say a Boeing 767 flys over his property, does he have a right to shoot it down?

I thought about this when I lived in Foxwood in Humble. I had planes landing so close I thought I could touch them.

The answer is no.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You know they have a slingshot miltia dont cha?


BawaWWaAAWA! :slimer:

Never bring a slingshot to a wristrocket fight! :cheers:


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Gary said:


> Thats not what the article said. It said it was _near _his property. But if he did fly over the farmers property, I wonder? Does he own the sky? Lets say a Boeing 767 flys over his property, does he have a right to shoot it down?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Gary and Johnny Quest,
> ...


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

sounds like the shooter has a good story for the grandkids... "Let me tell ya about the time I shot down a $12,000 plane with a slingshot!!" 

That plane is a big target. If he was on approach, hitting him wouldn't be as hard as ya'll think. 

But I musta admit, if it were my plane, I'd be building a bomber or crop duster for my next toy.. lol


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

No its not ok.. but it didn't say he flew over his property.. just that some folks have entered his property to retrieve downed planes.. now i admit thats wrong also. what astounds me is how in the helll someone would be so disturbed by some modelers flying around and having fun... 
I find them very interesting and facinating.. 

mabey mr. goodshot just has social issues.... did someone mention ZANEX earlier..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bslittle79 said:


> Gary said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not what the article said. It said it was _near _his property. But if he did fly over the farmers property, I wonder? Does he own the sky? Lets say a Boeing 767 flys over his property, does he have a right to shoot it down?
> ...


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> No its not ok.. but it didn't say he flew over his property.. just that some folks have entered his property to retrieve downed planes.. now i admit thats wrong also. what astounds me is how in the helll someone would be so disturbed by some modelers flying around and having fun...
> I find them very interesting and facinating..
> 
> mabey mr. goodshot just has social issues.... did someone mention ZANEX earlier..


I lived by a motorcross track once. I love dirtbike motorcycles, but not at day break on a Saturday morning. And after about 2-3 hours of few dirtbikes running laps I was ready to leave the house. Sounded like chainsaws outside my window and they were a mile to half a mile away. Model gas engines and jets are very loud even with mufflers, you know that.

Mr. Farmer has flying chainsaws circling near by. I bet it gets old fast.

Nobody here knows the truth, and I don't know the size of that air field, but unless it's very big, I can guarantee you the pilot can not keep that jet toy inside the boundarys of the air field.

Anybody now the size of the field.

disclaimer: There's nothing else to talk about, so how about lets get HOP to video a reenactment of this story. Hop, you can use my plane.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Gary said:


> You avoided the question by asking one! Does he have the right to shoot the plane down?
> 
> And just to point out something you missed, the ball park in George Bush park that I mentioned earlier, not in Rosenberg.


Dont' get mad at me bro, someone mentioned earlier that his kid plays ball in the ballparks next to the field and had a hard time getting his kids to pay attention to the game because the planes are flying over. I have no idea where the air field is nor do I care.

No he does not have the right to shoot down the plane. But if it was me and my $12,000 plane and I flew it over a mans land and someone on the land shot it down I would think its my fault for flying it over the man's land.

disclaimer: I'm not passing judgment on the plane owner, nor am I trying to make it look like he flew over the farmer's land.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Seem's like he would have to be over the farmers land for him to be able to reach the plane. Not that it really matters. I just can't believe there's been this much hub-bub about this one. We haven't had this many people talking about the 'berg in forever. 
Rick


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

It's hard to believe that this thread has generated 150 posts and created so much hate mail. But just to add a little more fuel to the fire. That plane is almost 7 feet wide. At altitude it would be impossible to hit with a slingshot. It is most vulnerable to be hit from the ground, headon at a nose down attitude. In that position it would essentially be stopped. In order for a slingshot to be most lethal, the plane would have to be coming directly at it, nose down. Can you say buzzing? I was a helo pilot and know considerably about being shot at. The bad guys also knew about that nose down thing and loved to sit on the backside of an LZ with their little popguns and wreak havoc on our aircraft. Maybe Mr. farmer isn't such a bad guy after all. Bet his story reads something like, sick and tired of noise, crops trampled, trespassers, rude behaviour, and on and on. I'll bet that someone on this board knows him and can get his side of this tale. Hmmmm?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> No its not ok.. but it didn't say he flew over his property.. just that some folks have entered his property to retrieve downed planes.. now i admit thats wrong also. what astounds me is how in the helll someone would be so disturbed by some modelers flying around and having fun...
> I find them very interesting and facinating..
> 
> mabey mr. goodshot just has social issues.... did someone mention ZANEX earlier..


Here's the exact quote from the ABC article: The victim told officers he was flying his model plane in the area and it flew on the edge of an area farmer's property. 

So the pilot did admit to flying on his property...I am guess it was more than just the "edge".

Also the second to last sentence in the ABC article: He was later identified by the victim and witness as the same person using a slingshot to disrupt the plane's flight. 

Who knows if the guy really even hit the plane...sounds to me as if there has been some bad blood between the farmer and the RC guys...maybe the pilot saw him shooting at it...got ticked...lost his concentration thinking about the farmer jerk and wrecked his own plane and blamed it on the farmer shooting at it.

Only time will tell if we find out the real truth!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bslittle79 said:


> Dont' get mad at me bro, someone mentioned earlier that his kid plays ball in the ballparks next to the field and had a hard time getting his kids to pay attention to the game because the planes are flying over. I have no idea where the air field is nor do I care.
> 
> No he does not have the right to shoot down the plane. But if it was me and my $12,000 plane and I flew it over a mans land and someone on the land shot it down I would think its my fault for flying it over the man's land.
> 
> disclaimer: I'm not passing judgment on the plane owner, nor am I trying to make it look like he flew over the farmer's land.


In no way am I mad bro! Just like Johnny Quest, I am just an avid RCer.


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

The farmer doesn't own the airspace over his field. Is it legal to fly over his field? Yes. If he asked the guys to not fly over his field and they continued to do so without coming to an agreement then they aren't playing nice. However whether nice or not it doesn't give the farmer the right to destroy the plane owner's property. If someone kept zooming by your bulkhead in their boat even though you put up a no wake sign would that give you the right to sink their boat? NO! You don't own the water just like that farmer doesn't own the air. If someone drives by you house on a loud Harley can you throw a rod through their front spokes?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The farmers defense will probably be the "right of quiet enjoyment" of his property. It won't defend him criminally if he actually shot the plane down but will minimize the civil damages if any are seeked against him.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Electric Mullet said:


> The farmer doesn't own the airspace over his field. Is it legal to fly over his field? Yes. If he asked the guys to not fly over his field and they continued to do so without coming to an agreement then they aren't playing nice. However whether nice or not it doesn't give the farmer the right to destroy the plane owner's property. If someone kept zooming by your bulkhead in their boat even though you put up a no wake sign would that give you the right to sink their boat? NO! You don't own the water just like that farmer doesn't own the air. If someone drives by you house on a loud Harley can you throw a rod through their front spokes?


 nice Mullet!!!

kinda like me puttin cards on my big wheel and clattering down the sidewalk when i was a kid.. 
The neighbors didn't shoot me, even tho I made a ton of noise...:wink:


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Gary the following happened at my casa about 6months ago. I had a green van pull into my driveway. This is a true story. A mother and small son get out and knock on my door. They are both of muslim descent. The men in their family run the store by my house. They are very nice to us but i dont converse with them much.

The mother is standing there with the son and the son looks very scared. She goes on to tell me that her sons plane is in my back yard in my tree. I have many trees. She wanted to know if I got the plane out of the tree if they could have it back. I smiled ( being they are neighbors) and told her that they were more than welcome to have the dad come and use my extension ladder and get the plane anytime he wanted to. I told them that if the neighbors said anything to tell them they had permission. She looked somewhat forlorned.

After they left i walked to the back yard. Sure enough there was a nice sized RC plane in my tree way up high. As soon as i saw it ,pilots, chemical poisons, and bombs flashed through my mind. A young pilot at work I thought. HMMMM I thought shouldn't they know that flying planes around and crashing them into my trees wouldn;t set well. Young muslims shouldn;t be running model planes for anything. I also thought oh well that may explain their forlorned look when I instructed them to get it down. 

I got the plane down using my extension ladder and my 13 foot surf rod. I took it to my daughter and told her to take it to the store and the guys would know whos it was. I also told her that they would offer her free stuff from the store and I told her knot to take any. I told her to tell them that we are friends and we are glad for the young lad to have his plane back and we dont want nothing free. She did and they sure told her to take anything that she would like. She said no. They uncle there was very happy about the plane my daughter told me.

I thought later about my discussion with the mother and my suggestion of them getting it down. How dumb could i have been. If they would have gotten hurt i could have been liable.

Some peoples hobbies can end up being someones elses PITA. Gary, don't be that PITA with your toy airplanes. 

Biggie


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Gary said:


> In no way am I mad bro! Just like Johnny Quest, I am just an avid RCer.


I wouldn't say I'm avid because I fish too much, but I enjoy flying(which I'm not good at) and watching them fly. My plane is doing nothing but collecting dust but would be good target practice if anyone is interested.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

That all depends on what his airspace is zoned as. Some people still have air rights up to a set level. Just ask the people by the Houston airport. They recieved payments from the airport for an easment to the air rights. It is only the first row of houses that front the runway.



Electric Mullet said:


> The farmer doesn't own the airspace over his field. Is it legal to fly over his field? Yes. If he asked the guys to not fly over his field and they continued to do so without coming to an agreement then they aren't playing nice. However whether nice or not it doesn't give the farmer the right to destroy the plane owner's property. If someone kept zooming by your bulkhead in their boat even though you put up a no wake sign would that give you the right to sink their boat? NO! You don't own the water just like that farmer doesn't own the air. If someone drives by you house on a loud Harley can you throw a rod through their front spokes?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

google earth ....................... fort bend county fairground

the house in question is on Band road behind the grounds, and the airpark is also marked


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I keep getting some sort of interferance here Gary.. I'm fixin to hook this thing up to 2.4 so I might have a little more control over this place...:tongue:


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reddie, steelersfan. "take a chill pill dude"? 

Apparently, you're the only person on the board who can't handle a grown up conversation?


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

John Galt said:


> Thanks for the reddie, steelersfan. "take a chill pill dude"?
> 
> Apparently, you're the only person on the board who can't handle a grown up conversation?


John,
Don't cry for greenies now...take it like a man.

Biggie


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

this should help show the circumstance.. man lives way away.. there is no way he could shoot from his place unless he drove thru his fields to the boarder line..
I think just anal...


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

llred said:


> That all depends on what his airspace is zoned as. Some people still have air rights up to a set level. Just ask the people by the Houston airport. They recieved payments from the airport for an easment to the air rights. It is only the first row of houses that front the runway.


What you are saying is partially right however the landowner owns only so much of the airspace above their property as they may reasonably use in connection with their enjoyment of the underlying land. In other words they can build something over their land like a tower for lights but can't put up obstructions like picket poles to prevent air traffic. 



Around airports it's a real estate practice to sell or lease the air rights of the property so the land owner doesn't try to erect a large structure of some sort that would be a danger to flight.



Come to think of it though I don't know if FAA rules apply to unmanned aircraft thought I don't see why they would not.
Regardless if the man shot down the plane, he is in the wrong and should pay.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Bigwater said:


> John,
> Don't cry for greenies now...take it like a man.
> 
> Biggie


I take it like a man, just want to call out the *********when I see them.

If someone disagrees with something I post, post facts. Make me look like an idiot. Don't act like a little girl handing out the reds. I've been careful to admit it when I've been wrong.


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

So, what about them croaker fishermen?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm having trouble finding any damage to his property.. altho the runway set up is looking like the planes might clip the corners of his land..


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm having trouble finding any damage to his property.. altho the runway set up is looking like the planes might clip the corners of his land..


I guess if they clipped some of your ocra off it's be ok right?? LOL LOL LOL

Biggie


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Bigwater said:


> I guess if they clipped some of your ocra off it's be ok right?? LOL LOL LOL
> 
> Biggie


 nobody messes with my okra...
I don't own a slingshot... its bigger...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> there is no way he could shoot from his place unless he drove thru his fields to the boarder line..
> I think just anal...


It's possible. Or, it could be that he was a farmer working his fields, like farmers do. And the anal toy pilot decided to have a little fun and buzz the poor hard working farmer. On open ground and rearing for his life against the toy that "could kill someone", the farmer pondered what McGuyver would do and remembered the rubber band around his wrist that was to remind him of his poor underfed child's birthday the following week. He hastily stretched the rubber band between his thumb and forefinger, clutched a pebble, and defended himself to the best of his ability. The plane exploded upon contact. To all around, it appeared that the farmer had shot down the $12k menace and threat upon his livelihood. But what no one realized was that the Black Bart of the RC World had slipped onto the airstrip unnoticed and established his RC surface to air missile battery. He initiated the launch as everyone's focus was on the hapless farmer ducking for cover amongst the soybeans, and the RC anti-RC-aircraft missile struck the plane just as the farmer's pebble did. The would be farmer-tormenter was overcome by tears and a sense of longing for his mommy, and failed to notice Black Bart's RC covert-ops escape.

Since we're all making up stories while we watch the RC black helicopters circle the thread and search RC satellite photos for RC evidence, ya may as well make it RC conspiracy worthy. 

In other words, nobody knows what happened. The only thing we can be sure of is that a news article about a farmer shooting down an airplane with a slingshot is at the very least mildly amusing.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Have they found the aircraft's *'Black Box'*? At $12K...it should have one. Find the box and it will answer a lot of questions. gb


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

this is a high tech world we live in, and to be shot down by a rubber gun is just so wrong.. lol


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> how much air space are we entitled to...


You've got a point - but *SLINGSHOT RANGE* is too close...


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Gary said:


> Thats not what the article said. It said it was _near _his property. But if he did fly over the farmers property, I wonder? Does he own the sky? Lets say a Boeing 767 flys over his property, does he have a right to shoot it down?


I dare you to put that to the test. Come fly that c.r.a.p. over my house and you better stay out of shotgun range.

I live next to a small airport. I don't have a problem with the planes that fly over on their approach to the runway. Nor do I mind the skydivers opening up over my house and floating over to their landing zone.

But if they start buzzing my house for the fun of it, then we have a problem.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

They found it!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

here is my field. right smack dab in the middle of houston.. a close up and a little further out..
We don't have wierdo,s poppin off rubber powered projectiles at us..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

As I understand it from my r/c buddy, this particular battle started Friday with the jet guys doing thier fly-bys, it was a particularly big AMA sanctioned weekend with airshows by alot of very large and expensive planes and jets. Alot of "air traffic" 

several people saw his truck down at the end of the road, one drove down and confronted him after the "shooting"

Like i said before this is a very old battle, I highly doubt he was buzzed over his house, , maybe the jets , don't know ...I wasn't there............

yes, his land meets the airfield

and yes there were claims in years gone by that he was buzzed by planes while driving an open tractor.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

had to do it....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

TxFig said:


> I dare you to put that to the test. Come fly that c.r.a.p. over my house and you better stay out of shotgun range.
> 
> I live next to a small airport. I don't have a problem with the planes that fly over on their approach to the runway. Nor do I mind the skydivers opening up over my house and floating over to their landing zone.
> 
> But if they start buzzing my house for the fun of it, then we have a problem.


Put what to the test and did you just threaten me?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Put what to the test and did you just threaten me?


 oh my!!!!!


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

No, I was warning you. There's a difference. 

I take the new Texas Castle law very seriously....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

lock up the big wheel dude...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

TxFig said:


> No, I was warning you. There's a difference.
> 
> I take the new Texas Castle law very seriously....


lol, you guys are sure getting worked up over a piece of flying balsa and a 10$ slingshot!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

TxFig said:


> No, I was warning you. There's a difference.
> 
> I take the new Texas Castle law very seriously....


You didn't answer my question, and yes, that was a threat!


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Yesterday, Gulfcoast02 and I traded jabs. ..I think the exact words were "idiot" and "twit."

Today we traded PM's. I want to apologize to him and the forum for the misunderstanding...he and I are square now. No red was exchanged, for anyone who was wondering.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

John Galt said:


> Yesterday, Gulfcoast02 and I traded jabs. ..I think the exact words were "idiot" and "twit."
> 
> Today we traded PM's. I want to apologize to him and the forum for the misunderstanding...he and I are square now. No red was exchanged, for anyone who was wondering.


 I now have a warm fuzzy feeling again... John you are an honorable man...


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Priceless!!!!!!!!!



MikeV said:


> I doubt he will serve any time.
> 
> If I were his lawyer, I'd argue it was an accident. Sounds like a matter of two pilots sharing the same airspace. One with a $12,000 plane and the other with a free rock.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

These guys spend a lot of time on these RC's. It's bad enough they do this on there own. Gotts suck to have someone do it for you!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Here's a simular plane if not the same thing.

I couldn't hit it with my finger as it flew across my computer monitor. That farmer must be an Aggie.

Is it loud?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds like a good time to approach the ole boy about a dove lease...LOL Lots of weekend "birds"! :dance: :wink:


----------



## pkpaul (Jun 18, 2008)

John Galt said:


> Then he needs to be photographing license plates (game cam on the gate, anyone?) and filing for trespass/suing for damages.
> 
> According to the article, he lives HALF A MILE away from the R/C field. From the article, the County gave the R/C club permission to fly there, so they didn't think it was a problem. I know a lot of people who are going to be suffering worse than that when dove season opens here in a few weeks. Not to mention people under the flight path at IAH and Hobby....I guess you think those people should be able to shoot at airliners?
> 
> Coastal, I agree with almost everythig you post, but I think you're off the mark here. 62 is way to old to be doing this kind of foolishness - I wouldn't do it at 37. I think he's a jackass for destroying someone's $12,000 hobby item, and I hope he gets sodomized in prison.


*SODOMIZED IN PRISON*???, that's a little harsh isn't? I was thinking more in the line of getting *TEA BAGGED*

support your local CCA


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

This has been a most enjoyable thread. I don't rmemeber who said it, but I liked the legal defense of the 12k and the farmers free rock occupeing the same space flippin hilarious! Keep up the good work everyone...Vic


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

vjer1 said:


> This has been a most enjoyable thread. I don't rmemeber who said it, but I liked the legal defense of the 12k and the farmers free rock occupeing the same space flippin hilarious! Keep up the good work everyone...Vic


You must be on your time Vic...LOL


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Gary said:


> You didn't answer my question, and yes, that was a threat!


As The 2cool World Turns :rotfl: The crapola drama that is derived from this place is hilarious! Reds and greens! Did you just threaten me? LOL! This is too much!


----------



## rotordriver (Aug 20, 2005)

I think you folks need to look at this video closely 



 and then go back and look at the aerial of this RC site and the farmers land. I don't think there is any way that this aircraft could be flown within the confines of the RC airport. The FAA states that any aircraft flown over a sparcely populated area shall maintain an altitude of 500 ft. I don't think the farmer could have hit the plane at 500 ft. Clearly this is not your normal little RC plane doing 60 to 70 MPH.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh... wait a sec!! I'm sitting here reading all this and I see my buddy Haute making fun of someone shooting down a PLANE!! A PLANE??? I keep reading... because it's early and I haven't had any coffee yet... and I'm thinking, "Oh geez thank God no one was hurt!" Yet more jokes... a PLANE?? With a SLING SHOT!? 

Finally the ole brain sez, "OK, hold on a second! Let's go back and look at the link that was posted back on the first page! You gotta be missing something here! Too much frivolity over a crashed PLANE!!"

Now I find out it's a MODEL??? For $12,000.00???!!! Now... having been a single Mom for many many years... $12,000.00!!??? Are you KIDDING me??

I've seen these things... I think they're a nuisance noise wise... but hey, if I had that kind of money to just throw away... what the heck I'd probably... no, no... I'd still buy something more like a BOAT!!

I feel for the guy that owns the plane... but I feel for the farmer that has to listen to that **** too. But it's like those people who buy property next to the plant I work at... and then complain about the noise and the strange smoke coming out of the stack!! Then again... the farmer was probably there first... and we all know "Daddy won't sell the farm!"

All in all the story put a grin on my face... had me fooled for a second there! I think I'll go get coffee now!! Ya'll have a great day!!


----------



## Ron Walker 01 (Jul 10, 2008)

If you live nextdoor to a RC Park, I feel sorry for you because of the noise.

You just can't live these days without the government try to build a freeway over your head.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Put what to the test and did you just threaten me?


Same old Gary hasn't changed a bit.:rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Why spend 12 grand on a 'toy' when you can buy the real thing for half the price?!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Vehicles-Trailers_Aircraft__Piper-Colt-1961_W0QQitemZ250273189160QQddnZOtherQ20VehiclesQ20Q26Q20TrailersQQadnZAircraftQQddiZ2828QQadiZ2829QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250273189160&_trksid=p3756.m14.l1318


----------



## rotordriver (Aug 20, 2005)

galvbay said:


> Why spend 12 grand on a 'toy' when you can buy the real thing for half the price?!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Vehicles-Trailers_Aircraft__Piper-Colt-1961_W0QQitemZ250273189160QQddnZOtherQ20VehiclesQ20Q26Q20TrailersQQadnZAircraftQQddiZ2828QQadiZ2829QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250273189160&_trksid=p3756.m14.l1318


 You buy that plane and you won't have to get shot down, it's coming down on it's own.


----------



## Ron Walker 01 (Jul 10, 2008)

Single engine planes fly fast and high with pressurized cabins like the big boys. When you move to a twin engine high performance craft, it is a whole new world, like learning to fly all over again.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Same ole Gary!! LMAO*

Lets start a movement....bring back the "Bottom Feeders!!" This string would fit right in! Just kidding, why hasn't Snagged jumped in on Gary!! Everyone prolly streatched Badhabits' patience to the limit! LOL Good to see all of you "back in action"!!

Later
R3F


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Why spend 12 grand on a 'toy' when you can buy the real thing for half the price?!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Vehicles-Trailers_Aircraft__Piper-Colt-1961_W0QQitemZ250273189160QQddnZOtherQ20VehiclesQ20Q26Q20TrailersQQadnZAircraftQQddiZ2828QQadiZ2829QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250273189160&_trksid=p3756.m14.l1318


 reserection!!!!lol.

that is such a cool plane jim...

I'm all over it...


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

For those of you who are not familiar with the area, Fort Bend County is just Southwest of Houston (Harris County) and is a rural area that is very popular with Aggies (from Texas A&M) because of it's close proximity to farm animals.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I wonder if the prosecutor can get 12 conservative jurors, some will be ol timers that have been there for a long time, to believe a 62 year old man hit a high tech rc plane with plently of speed and turn and burn with a rock. Was there any witnesses close enough to see an impact of the rock and plane? I like to hear how this comes out in court if he fights the charge.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Last time I checked Fort Bend County wasn't to rural, just ask Wooman.lol. And I think there's more two legged Longhorns(University of Texas) than the natural 4-legged ones. Is Bevo a farm animal or a lawn ornament? rs



douglasgilbert said:


> For those of you who are not familiar with the area, Fort Bend County is just Southwest of Houston (Harris County) and is a rural area that is very popular with Aggies (from Texas A&M) because of it's close proximity to farm animals.


----------

